# Great Gulf and East Snowfields - 5/31/2013



## snowmonster (Jun 1, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *5/31/2013  *

Resort or Ski Area: *Great Gulf and East Snowfields, Mt. Washington, NH  
*
Conditions: *50s to 60s; Cloudy with bouts of sun; Winds 30-45 from southwest  *

Trip Report: *The original plan was to drive up the Auto Road then ski Airplane Gully in the Great Gulf. I saw a trip report on Time for Tuckerman that looked promising and so of I went. 

I had a late start and got to the summit at around noon. I met some skiers coming from the East Snowfields who said that conditions there were great. When I told them that I was headed to Airplane, they told me to forget it since it was toast. Anyway, I walked along the rim of the Great Gulf looking for snow to ski. I saw a hiker (an AMC volunteer/ranger) coming from around some rocks and he said that there was some snow there but it was thin. I assumed that he had come out of Airplane so I went where he came from. I saw snow spilling down the side and assumed that I found my destination (though it looked like Spaulding Lake had moved -- my first clue that maybe I was in the wrong place). The snow was about twenty feet wide and went down as far as I could peer down from the ridge. I put on my skis then started skiing. The snow was showing some sun-cupping but looked very skiable -- and untouched. After two turns, I realized to my horror that I was looking at the end of my run. Basically, the snowpack ended after about 60 yards! The TR on Airplane I saw said that it went down all the way to the lake. Now, there had been some rains during the week so I assumed that it wiped out all the snow. I hiked out a little dejected. That was a lot of work for about 7 turns! I hiked along the ridge trying to find more snow but just saw short ribbons on the ridge. Seeing nothing skiable, I turned around and headed to the East Snowfields.

When I got to the snowfields, it was in its usual late May-early June form -- about a 100 yards wide and about 250 yards of vertical with two distinct upper portions separated by a wall of rocks. I made a run for the highest point and got as low as I could. It had great coverage. Although some rocks were poking through, it was good skiing all the way. I quit at around 4pm and headed out. On the way out, there was this helicopter going around and around the summit. At first, I thought it was a rescue mission but some tourists along the rim said it was the National Guard doing some training. It was pretty neat to see a chopper on the summit. They were actually hovering near me as I skied. They probably could not believe that there was still an idiot up there skiing what was left. After they took off, they circled near my car and one of the guardsmen gave me a salute as I waved my skis at him. Neat!

On the way down, I stopped along the Auto Road when I got a good look at the Great Gulf. It seems that I missed my main objective, Airplane, by a few yards. If I had pushed on past another rock outcropping, I probably would have seen it. Anyway, from where I stood, it looked like Airplane was a pretty thin ribbon with a huge rock bulge in the middle. I was giving Huck It Baby and another friend of mine running TRs throughout the day since they will be on Mt. Washington over the weekend. I hope they see this more detailed TR and they get to hit Airplane for me. I checked my maps and I think what I may have skied is a gully/chute called Stinkbug. Airplane was so near yet so far! 

Anyway, it was a great day to be up top to avoid the heat wave in the city. If I had to guess, I think the snowfields will hold up for another week or two. If you still have the urge to ski, I'd say go for it now! I think I have _at least _one more ski day left in me. I say it's time for Tuckerman next Saturday. Who's in?

Looking down Stinkbug(?)



Looking up


East snowfields from the top


Midway down the run


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 1, 2013)

Always bring a whippet!


National Guard Hilo exercises on the summit


A view of the Great Gulf. What I skied (Stinkbug?) is the second patch on the left. Airplane is the ribbon in the center.


A close-up of Airplane. On second thought, it is continuous -- though it pinches with that rock in mid-run.


The Beach on Jefferson


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 1, 2013)

End of the day on Chocorua Lake


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2013)

Kudo's SM.  Another job well done.  I am looking forward to surfing TR's with pics after your season finally comes to a halt. I am thinking you'll get some June turns somewhere.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Thanks, marcski. I'll have to figure out a way to take pics while surfing. Anyway, there's still some snow left begging to be skied!


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Way to go after it Martin. We are not only going to miss you here in New England, but your well written enthusiastic trip reports.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice SM!

Whoever told you Airplane was toast made a poor assessment! I skied it Yesterday (Sunday 6/2) and the turns were great. The middle was melted out but you could hike down to the lower section just 20-30 feet below. 

Everything was melting fast up there. Tux still has snow in it but it was really warm and sunny all weekend so who knows about next weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2013)

yet another masterpiece Professor !! Damn , we all will miss your amazing zeal for this sport  and  your spirit of adventure .Your  TR,s have allowed us all to vicariously trek to some wonderful places .

Many thanks , and Bon Chance mon ami .

Warp


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the real time TR on Friday by the way. I lost my phone somewhere on Lion's Head/Tux trail saturday so if you go up again next weekend PM me to coordinate. Not sure when I'll replace the phone.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2013)

Stinkbug aka Tirkey Shoot or Diagonal or Spacewalk.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 3, 2013)

maineskier69 said:


> Way to go after it Martin. We are not only going to miss you here in New England, but your well written enthusiastic trip reports.


Man, I'm already missing you guys up in Maine. My regret is that we never broke in your AT gear.



Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nice SM!
> 
> Whoever told you Airplane was toast made a poor assessment! I skied it Yesterday (Sunday 6/2) and the turns were great. The middle was melted out but you could hike down to the lower section just 20-30 feet below.
> 
> Everything was melting fast up there. Tux still has snow in it but it was really warm and sunny all weekend so who knows about next weekend.





Huck_It_Baby said:


> Thanks for the real time TR on Friday by the way. I lost my phone somewhere on Lion's Head/Tux trail saturday so if you go up again next weekend PM me to coordinate. Not sure when I'll replace the phone.


Glad you got the goods on Airplane. Seems that another friend of mine to whom I was also giving live reco made it. I guess I suffered so you didn't!

I'm planning to hit Tux this weekend (if not sooner depending on work). PM me where you may have lost your phone. I am not planning to head up the Lion Head trail though. If you really need to get the phone back, you may want to post on Time for Tuckerman since those guys are up there all the time.



Warp Daddy said:


> yet another masterpiece Professor !! Damn , we all will miss your amazing zeal for this sport  and  your spirit of adventure .Your  TR,s have allowed us all to vicariously trek to some wonderful places .
> 
> Many thanks , and Bon Chance mon ami .
> 
> Warp


Thank you, professor. You've shown me that it's never too late to start on a new venture. Maybe someday, when the stars align, we can ski with each other. Until  then, make turns for me! 



Puck it said:


> Stinkbug aka Tirkey Shoot or Diagonal or Spacewalk.



I thought Stinkbug, Turkey Chute and and Spacewalk are different chutes.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 3, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Glad you got the goods on Airplane. Seems that another friend of mine to whom I was also giving live reco made it. I guess I suffered so you didn't!
> 
> I'm planning to hit Tux this weekend (if not sooner depending on work). PM me where you may have lost your phone. I am not planning to head up the Lion Head trail though. If you really need to get the phone back, you may want to post on Time for Tuckerman since those guys are up there all the time.



Just posted over on T4T. Good idea thanks.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 3, 2013)

SM- OK as I mentioned I had recon photos of Tux for you but lost my phone with the shots. So here is one my GF took from Lion Head on Saturday. 

Will it be worth skiing next weekend? I guess it depends on how bad you want to make turns and what the weather is like.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the photo, Huck it. Man, that looks like it's going. Even thinner than usual. I'm hoping that that small sliver of Sluice still holds up for a week or two.

Add: Just saw another TR on T4T. Sluice and bottom of Chute look dirty but it looks like they're good to go!Hooray June turns!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I saw that TR. Super Dirty!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow.  I miss those trips.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yeah I saw that TR. Super Dirty!


"...And I love that Dirty Water..."



thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  I miss those trips.


Yeah, man. It's not the same without you around. I remember when that 80 year old dude beat us up the mountain. Man, we were slow hikers! Then, there was that woman...:-D


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Yeah, man. It's not the same without you around. I remember when that 80 year old dude beat us up the mountain. Man, we were slow hikers! Then, there was that woman...:-D



:lol:


----------

